# Is Lyft worse than Uber?



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

Just got a ping for a pax across town, evening rush hour 26 miles/40 minutes. I've read of others talking about long fares from Uber and I know Lyft has minimal market penetration in these parts but is this sort of thing common? Worst part, the idiot message I get chastising me when the ping times out.


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

I just got a ping 18 min away. Accepted, wanted to call the rider and ask him to cancel, but he canceled right away. I logged off, and there were 2 other Lyft cars next to him! Huh?


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

It's stupid to low rate drivers if you live in the suburbs.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

I've only received 1 ping out of 7 so far that wasn't within 5 miles of me. Yesterday, I got a ping from the starbucks that was right next to the taco bell parking lot I was sitting in.

I too thought it was closest available car gets the pax, as that would make sense

But, who makes sense anymore? lol


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Yesterday was the first day in my 3 months of driving part-time (82 rides to date) that I actually LOST money. The pickups were 3 to 5 miles away. Each delivery was less than 2 miles. Spent 5 hours in Driver Mode. No Prime Time rides. No Tips. Total Earnings = $12.64.

For some reason, here in the NW Suburbs of Chicago, the Lyft driver population is exploding.  I used to turn on the app and see maybe 2 or 3 other Lyft drivers in a 10 mile by 10 mile square area. Yesterday, they were at least 12..and this was in the middle of the day. Maybe a mass Uber exodus is occurring?


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

And you'll meet some scumbags on lyft.
Just got one motherf***** said he tipped $5 and I saw nothing in trip history.
Fool me once, I'll never pick you motherf***** up again.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

uberpa said:


> And you'll meet some scumbags on lyft.
> Just got one motherf***** said he tipped $5 and I saw nothing in trip history.
> Fool me once, I'll never pick you motherf***** up again.


Where do you find "Trip History"? The Android App only shows daily and weekly ride payments when I click on the Dashboard. Doesn't show tips or tolls. I never see those until the Driver Summary e-mail arrives from Lyft the following morning.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

The lyft website.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

uberpa said:


> The lyft website.


Thank-you for that info, UberPA. Had to have a four digit code texted to me in order to access the site the last time I wanted to log-in. Maybe it's more driver-friendly now. The damn bank isn't that picky!


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Passengers don't always tip INSTANTLY - I've gotten tips days after completing rides - the website does not always have 100% accurate data. People need to get over the EXPECTATION of tips. Tips are great, but my god don't make it your sole focus.


----------



## manuellsam (Feb 5, 2015)

andaas said:


> Passengers don't always tip INSTANTLY - I've gotten tips days after completing rides - the website does not always have 100% accurate data. People need to get over the EXPECTATION of tips. Tips are great, but my god don't make it your sole focus.


In some market they are a very big deal but here people talk about tips and I just nod keep quiet cause I honestly don't get it.uber and lyft prices are double 40% of the time

It's almost a automatic during rush hour, bar closing or morning . 2 days doing uber and I have 200$ in surge only


----------



## UberTrucker (Jan 8, 2016)

uberpa said:


> And you'll meet some scumbags on lyft.
> Just got one motherf***** said he tipped $5 and I saw nothing in trip history.
> Fool me once, I'll never pick you motherf***** up again.


Where was he from so I can avoid him as well!!!! I hate those ppl that lie


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

UberTrucker said:


> Where was he from so I can avoid him as well!!!! I hate those ppl that lie


He's in PA.
He lives in a single house so I remember him. Never pick that motherf***** up no more!


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

manuellsam said:


> In some market they are a very big deal but here people talk about tips and I just nod keep quiet cause I honestly don't get it.uber and lyft prices are double 40% of the time
> 
> It's almost a automatic during rush hour, bar closing or morning . 2 days doing uber and I have 200$ in surge only


Last night 2am, uber surge only reached 2.x. So I decided to go for the lyft hourly guarantee. 
Got a less than $6 trip and the girl tipped $20 cash. What an angel!


----------



## manuellsam (Feb 5, 2015)

uberpa said:


> Last night 2am, uber surge only reached 2.x. So I decided to go for the lyft hourly guarantee.
> Got a less than $6 trip and the girl tipped $20 cash. What an angel!


Here uber at 2am jumper to 3.8 ! This went on for a good 20 minutes in one area.

We had no special super event last Friday night


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

andaas said:


> Passengers don't always tip INSTANTLY - I've gotten tips days after completing rides - the website does not always have 100% accurate data. People need to get over the EXPECTATION of tips. Tips are great, but my god don't make it your sole focus.


This is exactly right.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Last night, drove 3 drunk bastards home at 2 am. One guy thanked me repeatedly and said he would tip $10 upon drop off.
I saw nothing today but a .02 rating drop! Motherf******!


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

I have reached the point of 1 starring most pax because of manners or being condescending to me. When I am treated as a convenience thing instead of a person willing to drive someone despite being a stranger, that quickly drops the score.

Really appreciative pax get 5 stars even if a minimum fare. Mostly appreciative pax get 4 stars. As most pax treat me poorly or as a thing as of late, I rate them as they earn it. Especially if they are repeat request-cancels.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Thatendedbadly said:


> Just got a ping for a pax across town, evening rush hour 26 miles/40 minutes. I've read of others talking about long fares from Uber and I know Lyft has minimal market penetration in these parts but is this sort of thing common? Worst part, the idiot message I get chastising me when the ping times out.


Agree Lyft is worse then uber most trips short long drive to pick up pax no tips A$$holes pax


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Uberwagoner said:


> I have reached the point of 1 starring most pax because of manners or being condescending to me. When I am treated as a convenience thing instead of a person willing to drive someone despite being a stranger, that quickly drops the score.
> 
> Really appreciative pax get 5 stars even if a minimum fare. Mostly appreciative pax get 4 stars. As most pax treat me poorly or as a thing as of late, I rate them as they earn it. Especially if they are repeat request-cancels.


You know you'll never get pinged by anyone you rate 3* & lower, right???

Yes, even that unpleasant fellow who grudgingly paid you $70 for an airport ride.... Despite it probably being worthwhile.

Also, this here is the reason others ar complaining about watching 15min away pax surrounded by idle cars

4* the minorly unpleasant ones who nonetheless make you good money....cause if they rate you below 4*, they ain't getting matched to you anyway, so that saves you the trouble of guessing who rated what (in the long run)


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

uberpa said:


> Last night, drove 3 drunk bastards home at 2 am. One guy thanked me repeatedly and said he would tip $10 upon drop off.
> I saw nothing today but a .02 rating drop! Motherf******!


I usually don't get that many tips anyway, so I don't get upset if I don't see one.
But if a prick tells me he/she is going to tip and I can tell he/she is just blowing smoke up my pink mustache I give them a bad rating (usually those are Uber rejects anyway)


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Is Lyft worse then uber: no


----------

